# Unable to play 5.1 sound under WIndows 10 with Realtek



## amiga4ever (Nov 30, 2019)

I have ASUS TUF x570 WIFI and latest sound driver.
I set all to 5.1 - I can hear all speakers during test mode. Each playing in correct order ect but when i'm playing Windows Media Player it's play only 2 speakers during music, video ect.
I've installed also K-Lite codec. No difference. All connected and working during test but no during normal use. Any advices?
I had no issue previously with SB card.....


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 30, 2019)

Music is in Stereo unless you manipulate using some kind of surround DSP. Video surround is source dependent.


----------



## DeYReX (Nov 30, 2019)

I am also interested on how to make stereo music to sound in all 5 speakers at the same quality and volume like if all of 5 were stereo like the front ones.


----------



## amiga4ever (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok looks like I've forced 5.1 in KMPlayer but rear speakers are totally quiet...like 5% volume compare to front..
I cant set level for rear speakers


----------



## DeYReX (Nov 30, 2019)

THE SOLUTION

Now all of the 5 speakers of my Z906 works stereo at the same power and quality


----------

